# Gun Raffles



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Well, I'm off to town to pick up the rifle I won the other evening at the NWTF banquet. Anyone own a Remmington 770? This one is cambered in 270. I think it might be a drumed down version of the model 700. Anyway, glad I won it. Was able to bring the muzzle loader home that evening. The gun safe will be delivered in the near future. They also called my number for the nick nack raffle stuff. Everybody was picking hats, calls and whatever. I asked if I could have the 10 X 10 NWTF pop up shade "tent" everything was under. No problem. Threw it in the truck as well. I can see that going up in the field while working on broken equipment in the blazing heat.

The gun safe was the big prize at the end. A Big Horn Classic. I was standing in line to sign the paper on the 770 and they called my number again for the safe. Had to get out of the gun signing line and go back front and center.

I thouroghly enjoyed myself that evening. I'm usually one of those that never get a number called. I don't know what happened that night. NWTF is a good organization. They have a very good youth program. Proud to support them.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Good for you!!!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Congratulations.

Looks like you have been living right.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Good deal bonfire...I usually wind up buying one from someone who won one. 
100 door prizes and 101 people, I'll be the one that goes home empty handed, and usually tipsy....


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Congratulations Bonfire. You did well.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Congratulations, you lucky sonofagun!!!!


----------



## Bags (Nov 17, 2013)

Dang--- some guys have all the luck. I'm with somedevildawg--- the only thing I ever won in 5 decades was a stupid gold fish at a carnival when I was 7 yrs. old, and it died the next day.

Congratulations on your win'in's Bonfire.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I probably could have filled a couple of gunsafes over the years if I used the money to buy actual guns instead of raffle tickets.

Raffle tickets. One of my many weaknesses.....


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks all.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Good deal. We haven't had luck that good in quite a while. That's how i got my Remington 700 270. Not sure of a 770 but there is a big deal over the safety on the 700's and how its not really a safety and there are claims of the gun going off with the safe on. Watch a thing on cnbc about it a few years ago I never had a problem with mine. It sure will reach out and kill them deer...one shot one kill


----------

